# Tire Pressure Question



## deerjw (Dec 20, 2010)

Should front tire pressure be increased due to the extra weight of a plow?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it all depends if the tire looks like it is flexing too much, all tires are different carcass wise, the lower the pressure the better the traction though, so it's a toss up imo


----------

